# AGP Upgrade Suggestions/Advice Required



## ChetK (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello All,

Please help me with this... I've the following system configuration, I built 1.5 yrs back.

1.6 Ghz P4,
512 MB SDRAM
MB with VGA slot. 

At that time, I purchased a "NVIDIA GeForce2 MX200 (64MB)" based chipset (PINE graphic card).

Now, I'm interested in selling off this card and want to add another Rs. 1200-1500 to buy a new one. With respect to my configuration as mentioned and my budget, could anyone tell me the best possible alternative?

I want to run Halo; Latest GTA; Postal 2 & other newer games with min. or without any fancy features turned on.

Thnx.

Chetan.


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 20, 2004)

u can get a geforce 4 mx card at that price. U shud be able to play most games at low resolutions with it.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 21, 2004)

spend more


----------



## theraven (Jul 22, 2004)

agreed
get atleast an fx 5200 ... and i meant ATLEAST !!!


----------



## akshayt (Jul 22, 2004)

Don't you want to run Half Life 2?


----------



## theraven (Jul 22, 2004)

consider his budget yaar akshayt !!!


----------



## Thor (Jul 22, 2004)

U can Get GeForce4 MX 400 64 MB DDR from S-Media.
It'll run most of the games but games requiring pixel shader won't run.
Price - Rs.2500-Rs.3000.
I hv one,  bought it in April. But don't thnk abt playing Prince Of Persia, Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow, etc..


----------



## godzi_85 (Jul 23, 2004)

get an  fx 5200 128 mb ddr... for around 3500...(i think that`s waht the cost is at lamington road ) not so sure about gaziabad.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 23, 2004)

Smedia is the most expensive company.
Street price of xfx 128mb fx 5200=3300.

Powercolour(not too good a company-bit useless)
128mb radeon 9800pro=12.5k
256mb radeon 9800se 256bit=11.5k

WWW.XFXFORCE.COM [AUTHORIZED NVIDIA MFG.] 2 YRS WARRANTY	PRICES

GEFORCE FX 6800 ULTRA 128MB  W/TV, DVI & VIVO	34000/-
GEFORCE FX 5950 ULTRA 256MB  W/TV, DVI & VIVO	24000/-
[5 FULL VERSION GAMES BUNDLED]	
GEFORCE 4 FX 5900XT 128MB DDR TV & DVI	16500/-
GEFORCE FX 5700 ULTRA 128MB  W/TV & DDRIII DUAL DVI	12750/-
[5 FULL VERSION GAMES BUNDLED]	
GEFORCE FX 5700 LE 256 MB DDR TV& DVI	7650/-
GEFORCE 4 FX 5600 128MB DDR TV & DVI	7500/-
GEFORCE TI 4200 128MB WITH VIVO	6600/-
GEFORCE FX 5200 256MB DDR W/TV & DVI	5350/-
GEFORCE FX 5200 128MB DDR W/TV & DVI	3500/-
GEFORCE FX 5200 128MB DDR W/TV 	3350/-
GEFORCE 4 MX 4000 128MB DDR W/TV & DVI	3025/-
GEFORCE 4 MX 4000 128MB DDR W/O DVI	2875/-
GEFORCE 4 MX 4000  64MB DDR W/TV 	2250/-
PCI GEFORCE4 MX 4000 128MB DDR W/TV & DVI	4600/-
PCI GEFORCE2 MX 400 64MB SDR W/TV	3250/-
GEFORCE FX 5200 PCI 256MB DDR W/TV & DVI	7500/-
GEFORCE FX 5200 PCI 128MB DDR W/TV 	4600/-




SR NO	WWW.CLUB-3D.COM [AUTHORIZED ATI MFG.]2 YRS WARRANTY	PRICES
1	ATI RADEON X800 PRO	29250/-
	475/450 X800 PRO 256 MB CRT+TV+DVI	
2	ATI RADEON 9800XT 	24000/-
	415/365 AGP2/4/8 256BIT BGA 256 MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	
3	ATI RADEON 9800PRO	14800/-
	380/340 AGP2/4/8 256BIT BGA 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	

4	ATI RADEON 9600XT 	10550/-
	500/340 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT BGA 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	
5	ATI RADEON 9600PRO 	9500/-
	400/300 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT BGA 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	
6	ATI RADEON 9600 256MB DDR W/TV & DVI	8500/-
	400/200 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT DDR 256MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	
7	ATI RADEON 9600 128MB DDR W/TV & DVI	7550/-
	400/200 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT DDR 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	

8	ATI RADEON 9550	6500/-
	250/200 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT DDR 256MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	
9	ATI RADEON 9550SE	5100/-
	250/200 AGP 2/4/8 64BIT DDR 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	

10	ATI RADEON 9200	5350/-
	250/200 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT 256MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	
11	ATI RADEON 9200SE 	3125/-
	200/166 AGP 2/4/8 64BIT 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	
12	ATI RADEON 9200SE PCI	4600/-
	200/166 PCI 2/4/8 128BIT 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI


----------



## theraven (Jul 23, 2004)

aahh yes that price list will help him best i guess
way to go man !


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 23, 2004)

Akshayt who told u powercolor isnt a good company ??


----------



## akshayt (Jul 24, 2004)

Darklord.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 24, 2004)

Darklord and the benchamraks in companrison to gigabyte.


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 24, 2004)

Hmm......cuz the day powercolor lowered it's prices i went on to search the net for it's reviews. Plus powercolor doesnt change the reference design of the card much so u bet u r getting a design as close to the original as possible. And search the net u'll find plenty of good reviews for the powercolor radeon 9800 pro 128megs version.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 24, 2004)

I have seen the actual benchmarks,and gigabyte is a bit better.
Also, for 2k less when spending 12k you will mind if you don't have satisfaction of mind.

ATI is the orignal manufacturer and sapphire to an extent follows on its foot.
And,keeping the design same,isn't enough.
You should use better companonents with longer life and better performaing parametres,like the het that the sink cleans ,the fans etc.


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 24, 2004)

So u mean to say ATi doesnt use better components in their cards. Most ppl tend to upgrade their cards in 3 years or less if gaming tech changes more rapidly .... then even a smaller life cycle for a card. SO i guess that doesnt apply. Neways i dont know what benchmarks u r talking abt so i cant comment.


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 24, 2004)

*www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?cid=3&id=766&pg=

*www.vr-zone.com/reviews/PowerColor/9800Pro/

*www.hardocp.com/article.html?art=NDgzLDc=

*www.tweaktown.com/document.php?dType=review&dId=485&dPage=8

Radeon 9800pro round-up
*www.nordichardware.com/reviews/graphiccard/2003/Radeon9800Roundup/


----------



## akshayt (Jul 24, 2004)

I mean that powercolour might not be using good components,also that could also mean that they may not be able to be oced to that exent or lack a bit of performance due to capacitors.


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 25, 2004)

akshayt said:
			
		

> or lack a bit of performance due to capacitors.



Can u enlighten me on this plz ??  And i dont wanna know what are capacitors   cuz i learnt em when i was doin my diploma in Electronics and Telecommunications.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 25, 2004)

I read somewhere that there is no difference between radeon 9800xt and fie gl, down to the last capacitor and so thought that capacitors and all could bring about a difference.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 25, 2004)

Ok i admit that cp tech isn't a bad company and inpower with hercules and gigabyte one of the most reknowned brands.


----------



## salils (Aug 1, 2004)

try FX 5200..
SMEDIA/ GAINward is good .
Just in 4000/- or in less.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 1, 2004)

don't take fx 5200/5600
gainward/msi/gigabyte are better than xfx/smedia etc.


----------

